# sweet-n-low? good or bad



## Longhorn (Sep 21, 2007)

I have heard such mixed reviews of sweet-n-low. It is my sweetner of choice and I use anywhere from 2 to 6 packets a day depending on how much tea I drink that day. I heard that in order for it to be 'harmful' you have to use the use a pound a day or something like that. I also heard that it is just plain not good at all. Whats the truth behind this? What is the best alternative? Is Splenda better than sweet-n-low? Or should I use just plain sugar? I am trying to like tea without any sweetner bit its hard to break the habit!


----------



## tripleblessed (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh my..I could go on and on about this subject...ALL, let me repeat, ALL artificial sweetners are POISON, TOXIC!!! There is no such thing as a safe "alternative" to sugar...here is one of just many resources..and this doesn't just go for Splenda..but all fake sugars...

http://www.truthaboutsplenda.com/


----------



## annalaura (Jan 20, 2007)

that stuff is no good! not good for your body at all.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, of all of them it's been around the longest and has has the most testing. Dr. Oz who is a very firm believer in a whole foods diet actually says that of all the artificial sweetners, that's the one that's probably safe to use.


----------



## anudi01 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hope I'm not sounding snarky, just wondering. Are you diabetic? Is your concern calorie control? If you are just using six packets a day at most, six teaspoons of sugar contain 84 calories only. Even better, use honey, tastes great in tea, IMO - complementary and nutritious!!!


----------



## erin_d_a (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm not sure I can think of a good reason to drink it. Even as a diabetic I could still tolerate *some* honey in my tea.

It is poison honestly, as are all fake sweeteners, especially in the large amount that you use.


----------



## imbarefoot (Feb 4, 2007)

ohhhh no, I wouldn't want to consume any Sweet & Low, let alone 6 packets a day!

Have you tried Xylitol? Here's some links on it. It's great! I love it in tea.








http://www.xylitol.org/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xylitol

By the way you can get Xylitol at just about any Health Food Store! That's where I get mine....Good luck!


----------



## dovey (May 23, 2005)

Another sweetener you might want to try is Agave Nectar. It has 1/3 of the glycemic index of sugar, but tastes pretty much the same, and it's just the syrup made from the inside of a blue agave plant. It costs about the same amount as honey, so it can be expensive for baking, but for tea, it's really good, I think.


----------

